# National Capital Region 2016 (May 21-22)



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2016)

The National Capital Region 2016 (~Ottawa, Ontario, Canada) competition has been announced! It will be an epic two day competition with lots of events, and likely the last one we're organizing. Come compete and or help out to finish this series with a bang, we'd love to have you!

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2016

Events:

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Skewb
3x3x3 - With Feet
4x4x4 Blindfolded


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2016)

4 letters. H Y P and E.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 10, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> The National Capital Region 2016 (~Ottawa, Ontario, Canada) competition has been announced! It will be an epic two day competition with lots of events, and likely the last one we're organizing. Come compete and or help out to finish this series with a bang, we'd love to have you!
> 
> http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2016
> 
> ...


eh I ain't canadian but why is this the last comp you're organising?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> eh I ain't canadian but why is this the last comp you're organising?


Well, it's my last year in high school, and it's my school's club which is organizing it. I might help organize more competitions un the future, but not at the same venue with the club.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, it's my last year in high school, and it's my school's club which is organizing it. I might help organize more competitions un the future, but not at the same venue with the club.



The truth is Antoine knows that I'm close to beating all his PBs so he's leaving town. I got him scurred!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 11, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, it's my last year in high school, and it's my school's club which is organizing it. I might help organize more competitions un the future, but not at the same venue with the club.



There are quite a few guys at my school who cube and are interested in started a club so maybe next year my school can be the venue 



kbrune said:


> The truth is Antoine knows that I'm close to beating all his PBs so he's leaving town. I got him scurred!



I feel that this is very accurate.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There are quite a few guys at my school who cube and are interested in started a club so maybe next year my school can be the venue



I'm looking to organize a comp in the future. I can possibly help host the comp at your school should that work out. Where in Ottawa is your school?


----------



## qwertycuber (Apr 11, 2016)

There has been like 5 competitions in Ontario lately, but I was not able to come an any of the competitions because of schedule reasons. I wish there would be competitions in Ottawa during the summer break, because that is the only time I am available.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 11, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I'm looking to organize a comp in the future. I can possibly help host the comp at your school should that work out. Where in Ottawa is your school?



Awesome! Since NCR is in May and I'll be starting the club in the next school year, it will take a while to get things together (projected early 2017). My school is Colonel By and it's in gloucester (so east of downtown).

Edit: @qwertycuber there should be a Toronto comp in the summer if this year is following the patterns of previous years.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> There has been like 5 competitions in Ontario lately, but I was not able to come an any of the competitions because of schedule reasons. I wish there would be competitions in Ottawa during the summer break, because that is the only time I am available.





PenguinsDontFly said:


> Awesome! Since NCR is in May and I'll be starting the club in the next school year, it will take a while to get things together (projected early 2017). My school is Colonel By and it's in gloucester.



I'd like to possibly organize something somewhere this year. Possibly summer or fall. In ottawa

I was 5 minutes away from there yesterday. Wrote a test at a building on shefford. Lol


----------



## qwertycuber (Apr 11, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Awesome! Since NCR is in May and I'll be starting the club in the next school year, it will take a while to get things together (projected early 2017). My school is Colonel By and it's in gloucester (so east of downtown).
> 
> Edit: @qwertycuber there should be a Toronto comp in the summer if this year is following the patterns of previous years.


Cool. You go to Colonel By? Is it for the IB program? a lot of my friends are going there, but I'm going to west carleton next year, since I am in grade 8, but I might apply for Colonel By for grade 10.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 11, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I'd like to possibly organize something somewhere this year. Possibly summer or fall. In ottawa
> I was 5 minutes away from there yesterday. Wrote a test at a building on shefford. Lol



I would be available to help out for that, but I think one comp a year in Ottawa is as many as Dave is willing to do. 



qwertycuber said:


> Cool. You go to Colonel By? Is it for the IB program? a lot of my friends are going there, but I'm going to west carleton next year, since I am in grade 8, but I might apply for Colonel By for grade 10.



Yeah, I'm in IB. That's cool, I've heard west carleton is pretty good. I wouldn't recommend switching to IB after doing grade 9 in non-IB. Most of the grade 10 courses aren't much harder than normal academic, but math is a big difference. Grade 9 IB math covers the grade 9 and grade 10 Ontario academic curriculum, so you will have to take grade 10 math in the summer in order to catch up. I'm in grade 10 so in math we're doing grade 11 curriculum which is basically the functions course, or MCR3UE. Then in grade 11, IB math is grade 12 advanced functions (MHF4U), and in grade 12 IB math is calculus and vectors (MCV4U) and plus some first year university content. So yeah, if you really want to switch to IB, go for it. But be warned: you'll have to take grade 10 math next summer and IB is A LOT OF WORK.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I would be available to help out for that, but I think one comp a year in Ottawa is as many as Dave is willing to do.



I was talking to Dave and he mentioned he'd like to see a fall comp in Ottawa. 

So maybe you could ask the powers that be at your school if they would let us host a comp. We should keep in contact. I'm also putting out feelers for possible venues in Ottawa.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 11, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I was talking to Dave and he mentioned he'd like to see a fall comp in Ottawa.
> 
> So maybe you could ask the powers that be at your school if they would let us host a comp. We should keep in contact. I'm also putting out feelers for possible venues in Ottawa.



Oh ok that's awesome. I'll get to work on the club in september as soon as school starts, then I'll immediately start planning and asking around school about a competition in november maybe. Ok, add me on skype. (either KianMansour or [email protected])


----------



## qwertycuber (Apr 12, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I would be available to help out for that, but I think one comp a year in Ottawa is as many as Dave is willing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm in IB. That's cool, I've heard west carleton is pretty good. I wouldn't recommend switching to IB after doing grade 9 in non-IB. Most of the grade 10 courses aren't much harder than normal academic, but math is a big difference. Grade 9 IB math covers the grade 9 and grade 10 Ontario academic curriculum, so you will have to take grade 10 math in the summer in order to catch up. I'm in grade 10 so in math we're doing grade 11 curriculum which is basically the functions course, or MCR3UE. Then in grade 11, IB math is grade 12 advanced functions (MHF4U), and in grade 12 IB math is calculus and vectors (MCV4U) and plus some first year university content. So yeah, if you really want to switch to IB, go for it. But be warned: you'll have to take grade 10 math next summer and IB is A LOT OF WORK.



Well, I am in grade 8, and I have been studying grade 9 and 10 math, because in my opinion, Ontario curriculum takes it too easy.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Apr 12, 2016)

im doing oh at ncr so i have something to do.. I avg like 1:30 - 2:00, lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> Well, I am in grade 8, and I have been studying grade 9 and 10 math, because in my opinion, Ontario curriculum takes it too easy.


If you like math and are good at it then go for it! Yeah, it is quite easy.


StubbsCubing said:


> im doing oh at ncr so i have something to do.. I avg like 1:30 - 2:00, lol


Haha see you there! Can't wait for your video! The one for the cube meet was really good.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 13, 2016)

Registered! Awww yeah!! Psyched to get some results in new events!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 15, 2016)

Just registered 
I'm very excited, and can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## kbrune (Apr 15, 2016)

Just saw your official results. Your fast Kian!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 15, 2016)

Antoine clean off your couch! I am coming to the comp!!


----------



## sqAree (Apr 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Just registered
> I'm very excited, and can't wait to see everyone there!



Finally you go to a comp!  Looking forward to your incoming WRs hehe.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Finally you go to a comp!  Looking forward to your incoming WRs hehe.


Haha yeah. I missed 3-4 comps by a week. I would've gone to Canadian open if it were a week later, I would've gone to Toronto open fall if it were a few weeks earlier, I would've gone to a comp in Iran if it was a month later (I was there in December visiting family), and I missed a few US comps that are a few hours drive over March break. Haha me? WRs? Nice joke.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Apr 20, 2016)

If we dont get enough competitors do you think we might have to reduce it to a 1 day comp?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2016)

StubbsCubing said:


> If we dont get enough competitors do you think we might have to reduce it to a 1 day comp?


Haha no way. This is a two day for sure. 

Keep in mind registration has only been open for week now, so we should get many more competitors before the competition. I personally know many people who are coming but have not registered yet.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 20, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Haha no way. This is a two day for sure.
> 
> Keep in mind registration has only been open for week now, so we should get many more competitors before the competition. I personally know many people who are coming but have not registered yet.


My thoughts exactly. If I recall correctly, about this time last year, there were only about 7 or 8 competitors registered. The fact that we have 40 already is crazy. I'm expecting about 110 competitors this year.


----------



## claudeccantin (Apr 24, 2016)

Some people in Montreal are looking for a ride to come to the competition (organizers received at least one email to that effect, which means there are likely others looking for this as well). Please leave a note in this thread if you will be driving from Montreal to Rockland, and willing to bring someone else with you.

If you are looking for a ride, come back to this thread to see if someone is willing to share rides.


----------



## louis1204 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi everyone

I am looking for a ride to come to this competition. Is anyone departing from Montreal so that we can share bill. Please contact me.

Many thanks


Yexing Li

TEL: 5148127999


----------



## louis1204 (Apr 25, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Haha no way. This is a two day for sure.
> 
> Keep in mind registration has only been open for week now, so we should get many more competitors before the competition. I personally know many people who are coming but have not registered yet.



Hi Antoine,

I came from China and now study in Montreal.

Do you know Someone set off from Montreal?

Many thanks


----------



## FlowThruLife (May 1, 2016)

Is anyone driving from/willing to make a pit stop in downtown Ottawa? I live near uOttawa campus. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 1, 2016)

multiple rounds of 4/5?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 2, 2016)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> multiple rounds of 4/5?


I think there will be 2 rounds of 4x4, and finals will be top 8.


----------



## louis1204 (May 2, 2016)

is there anyone from montreal?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 8, 2016)

We hit 100 registered competitors!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 8, 2016)

I have some used cubes to sell at this competition.

MoYu AoChuang 5x5 - $10
Moyu HuaChuang 5x5 -$15
Mf8 Square-1 V2 - $5
MoYu AoLong V2 - $10

Tell me if you are interested in buying cube(s). Prices are negotiable.


----------



## QQW (May 11, 2016)

I can't come: I have the Finale québécoise du championnat international des jeux logiques et mathématiques on the 21th.

I hope I could come in 2017.

Everyone else have fun!


----------



## StubbsCubing (May 15, 2016)

Me and Kian are doing a pre comp stream right now. If anyone wants to join just ask.


Link:


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2016)

The schedule has been posted!

Also, there is a very high chance intro music will be played in the finals, so if you think you might make it, start thinking about your song!


----------



## kbrune (May 18, 2016)

Do we get a song for 92nd place?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 19, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Do we get a song for 92nd place?


----------



## kbrune (May 19, 2016)

Lol


----------



## samuelqwe (May 19, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> The schedule has been posted!
> 
> Also, there is a very high chance intro music will be played in the finals, so if you think you might make it, start thinking about your song!



Well, Uhm... I better practice like crazy! Last year I finished 10th Place in 3x3 and that's the what gets you in finals this year.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2016)

You can start getting the stuff ready 


Spoiler


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 22, 2016)

Day 1 was awesome! Can't wait until tomorrow! Here is some footage of my winning 8.98 3x3 average, as well as the 3x3 awards and a few pictures I took.


----------



## samuelqwe (May 22, 2016)

What do I do if one of my times were not correctly inputed in CubeComps? Is there any way I can change that?

The times was a 17.xx but inputed as 27.xx, I do have the footage of that specific solve. I think that was the worst solve of the average anyway so, It wouldn't change anything other than the time itself.


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 22, 2016)

samuelqwe said:


> What do I do if one of my times were not correctly inputed in CubeComps? Is there any way I can change that?
> 
> The times was a 17.xx but inputed as 27.xx, I do have the footage of that specific solve. I think that was the worst solve of the average anyway so, It wouldn't change anything other than the time itself.


The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago. The cubecomps data never changed, but when it went to the WCA it was corrected, so it's all good. I used the "contact us" form on the canadiancubing website and told them the issue, I don't know if it helped, but whatever happened the right solve time went into the WCA.


----------



## samuelqwe (May 23, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago. The cubecomps data never changed, but when it went to the WCA it was corrected, so it's all good. I used the "contact us" form on the canadiancubing website and told them the issue, I don't know if it helped, but whatever happened the right solve time went into the WCA.


Ok, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2016)

Did you know?

People actually know who I am.
I gave someone my autograph. 
I met Ross and 3 other rouxers.
I won 3x3.
I lost 2x2 and $5.
Ross threw maru at me in OH finals.
Antoine is literally Hitler.
I am Sarah Strong.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 25, 2016)

no head to head = worst comp ever 
-rep


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 25, 2016)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> no head to head = worst comp ever
> -rep


I was pretty sad that didn't work out, but at least we had it as a possibility. I wasted quite a bit of time picking my song...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry about no head to head


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 19, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Sorry about no head to head


Haha looks like I have about a year to pick my song for Canadian Open.


----------

